# Tricolour spoon swirl... first attempt :)



## nurse_75 (Feb 5, 2012)

I soaped this on the weekend just to keep my soapy mojo going and i am really happy with how it turned out.

Apologies for the photos ... neither by DSLR or compact camera seem to be up to the task today. Either that or post night shift sleep deprivation has dulled me and I couldnt figure out how to light the pic any better.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been checking for these pics!  You did a great job, it is awesome!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 6, 2012)

Your soaps look amazing!  Well done!


----------



## saltydog (Feb 6, 2012)

So cool!!


----------



## dirrdee (Feb 6, 2012)

I am so excited to see them, I have been watching for your post!  Beautiful and I love the colors!!!!


----------



## krissy (Feb 6, 2012)

so cool!  8)  i have been waiting for your pics too.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2012)

Really awesome swirls and spooning. Excellent job! And a very cool color combo.  What fragrance inspired these awesome colors?


----------



## kerzuke (Feb 8, 2012)

Love the colours, pretty soap


----------



## nurse_75 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I used a basic recipe with CO, OO, PO and RBO as I am currently waiting on my big order to arrive. Yay!

It traced reasonably quickly but stayed pourable. It is quite hot here at the moment.. 35 celcius.

I choose the colours purely based on what i have left to use up. They do look ok and i guess a spoon swirl is always going to be a bit clunkier than other swirls as the colours are in thicker bands.

The EO's also were a couple i had lying around to use. It does smell nice although faded alot.

Sharna


----------



## Elly (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice strong colors and beautiful swirls  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2012)

WOWSER Nurse75 that looks amazing and the colours are fantastic.......DragonKaz if I didn't know better I would think Nurse was a Waikato (Rugby) supporter...............My home colours.............Way to go


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 9, 2012)

Lyn said:
			
		

> WOWSER Nurse75 that looks amazing and the colours are fantastic.......DragonKaz if I didn't know better I would think Nurse was a Waikato (Rugby) supporter...............My home colours.............Way to go


  So true ... good spotting Lyn!  Moo loo country!  My colours are blue and gold ... and the highlanders have added maroon to their uniform.  Tried a blue, gold and maroom soap a few years back, but didn't like it.  Maybe I could try again with a spoon swirl ... ideas ... ideas ... ideas!


----------



## nurse_75 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lyn - my dad is a kiwi. I just went and googled mooloo. Yes the colours are very similar. I actually thought they reminded me of the aboriginal flag. I dont follow rugby (oohh, aahh i know) but do support the All Blacks if they arent playing Australia. 

DragonKaz - I want to try another spoon swirl but am hoping to get a more delicate look next time. I think i might swirl complementary shades or versions of the same colour.


----------



## TuxedoKat (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the work you did on the top! Very cool.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel like dancing. Wow. Amazing. I can't believe the thoughts and feelings seeing soap brings out. ViewIng the photos is a learning experience.


----------



## MegaSoap (Jun 15, 2012)

wow those are awesome!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh wow!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 27, 2012)

I absolutely adore spoon swirls!  You did a fab job - you should be pleased with the result!


----------

